# Pioneer AVH-X4700BS Beep Tone



## WileECoyote (Feb 18, 2009)

Just installed the Pioneer AVH-X4700BS, and for the life of me can't find where to disable the annoying beep tone. On YouTube I've found that for the 4600BT it's a simple menu selection. That selection doesn't seem available on the 4700BS, or maybe it's hidden somewhere deeper.

Anyone have info on this?

Thanks, Wile E.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I bet it tells you in the manual...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I opened the manual and using the search function of my browser could NOT find the word "beep".

My answer is ???


----------



## WileECoyote (Feb 18, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> I bet it tells you in the manual...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet it doesn't. Give me some credit here...I'm the type of person that reads the manual cover to cover...doesn't matter what its for. Its the engineer in me.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm not sure it's defeatable on a lot of the pioneer HU's.... I don't think it was on the P99. It's annoying as hell for sure though.


----------



## WileECoyote (Feb 18, 2009)

That's my fear. Even reducing the level would be better than nothing....sometimes gotta wonder about these electronic manufacturers.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Try holding down the DISP, MENU (Home button), and MODE buttons (separately) for a few seconds with the unit powered off. I'll bet at least one of them opens a menu that will have some additional settings. That's where the beep for the 80PRS is hidden.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Try holding down the DISP, MENU (Home button), and MODE buttons (separately) for a few seconds with the unit powered off. I'll bet at least one of them opens a menu that will have some additional settings. That's where the beep for the 80PRS is hidden.


The only beep you can turn off on the 80PRS is the warning tone when it's powering off.

Otherwise it beeps with every button press.

I cracked open my unit and cut the piezo off the PCB. I should post pics sometime.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Mine didn't.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Mine didn't.


Maybe you're thinking of the 800PRS?

I've owned several of both. The beep on the 800 can be turned off. The 80 cannot.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Nope. It was an 80PRS. No beeping unless I used the remote.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Nope. It was an 80PRS. No beeping unless I used the remote.


Lol. Maybe yours was defective.

There's no setting in the HU to turn it off...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Too bad they all can't have that "defect". lol


----------



## WileECoyote (Feb 18, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Try holding down the DISP, MENU (Home button), and MODE buttons (separately) for a few seconds with the unit powered off. I'll bet at least one of them opens a menu that will have some additional settings. That's where the beep for the 80PRS is hidden.


I gave this try...no change. I know some features are not available until I connect the parking brake circuit. I doubt this is one of them, but when it comes to software...anything's possible.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Did you ever figure this out? Installed a 5700 tonight and if I cant turn it off im selling it


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Did you ever figure this out? Installed a 5700 tonight and if I cant turn it off im selling it


Unless I've missed something the tone not only cannot be turned off but is also
Amplified.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sounds like its time to open deck up and perform surgery


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

In network mode the beep goes away. Problem solved


----------



## dls1234 (Jul 19, 2013)

Really? My 2700 still beeps in network mode.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmm. Maybe im lucky?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Not lucky anymore. Beep came back! WTF!!!!


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

This thread is discouraging me... I really want a 5700... but after hearing about this it's a maybe
.. honestly how bad is the beep?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow, these 700 series, issues. No volume dial, some have reported issues with the GPS integrating it with an Iphone or not working properly.

Other issues, I read the RCA's are only 2.8 volts not 4 V. And now the beep.

I hope someone does a nice review and proves or confirm some of these claims.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Alrojoca said:


> Wow, these 700 series, issues. No volume dial, some have reported issues with the GPS integrating it with an Iphone or not working properly.
> 
> Other issues, I read the RCA's are only 2.8 volts not 4 V. And now the beep.
> 
> I hope someone does a nice review and proves or confirm some of these claims.


for gps I just use my phone anyway so that problem doesn't really affect me.

I would love a volume knob though.

Not sure what the strength is of the rca but I can tell a huge difference from my last deck and it was rated at 2 volts. Had to turn my gain down quite a bit

The beep isn't nearly as bad as it was when I first installed it. Once volume is above a 5 or a 6 I don't even notice the noise where as before it was loud enough that the wife even said wtf. She is going to check it out again today and see what she thinks of it. Worst case im having a friend pull speaker out of it because other than that I really do like the deck.


Side note that is worthy of a note is that I do have alt noise but I had a slight issue with old deck too so probably just install error. I have an upgraded ground on it but going to go ahead and upgrade it to 8 gauge directly to the negative terminal on the battery. Also going to rerun my speaker wires/rca's to see if that helps.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

YukonXL04 said:


> This thread is discouraging me... I really want a 5700... but after hearing about this it's a maybe
> .. honestly how bad is the beep?


It'll look fantastic in there  I will be honest and just say that the beep is my only complaint as of right now


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

The beep isn't that big of a deal to me. I also use my steering wheel controls for volume so a rotary knob isn't a big deal either. I use my phone as well for the gps. 

However, I do have a weird issue. I have the Samsung Galaxy edge and it works fine with mirror link, as far as playing Bluetooth etc. But it will only let me play Bluetooth from my phone or ipod through the USB but it won't let me do both. Can someone else see if they have the same issue?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Alrojoca said:


> Wow, these 700 series, issues. No volume dial, some have reported issues with the GPS integrating it with an Iphone or not working properly.
> 
> Other issues, I read the RCA's are only 2.8 volts not 4 V. And now the beep.
> 
> I hope someone does a nice review and proves or confirm some of these claims.


Pretty happy with mine Al...










I use this for volume dial:










...and since I use the Mosconi for volume, no beep! 

Most 7" screens aren't going to have a volume knob. Actually, I don't know of one that does since 7" pretty much takes up the full diagonal of a double-din

As for output voltage, at volume level 40, it outputs 4V according to my O-scope, but the signal starts clipping. I backed off down to 38 where it is really clean, and that's a little over 2.8V. I set the input voltage accordingly on the 6to8v8, and since it's the v8 model, output to my amps are 8V unclipped.

I picked the 5700 based on price, functionality, and excellent UI for my secondary vehicle. I'm quite happy with it, but I knew what I was getting myself into with the unit and have no regrets.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

papasin said:


> Pretty happy with mine Al...
> 
> ...and since I use the Mosconi for volume, no beep!
> 
> ...



Thanks Richard, Good information. That will help me with my next purchase, maybe a 3700 model since I am looking at a DD DVD touch screen HU.


----------



## Chrisktlde (Dec 27, 2019)

I've got a DEH-P7400MP that I have made an aux cord for. I could not figure out how to stop it from beeping every damn time you hit a button... But luckily the beep doesn't come through the speakers, there is a little piezoelectric speaker that produces the annoying beeping. So I took it apart and found the little piezoelectric speaker and removed it. It was a little aggravating getting it apart and back together, but definitely worth the trouble to not have to hear that damn beeping.


----------

